# Rangers can wear MultiCam at home



## Ravage (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.armytimes.com/article/20...8/Rangers-can-wear-MultiCam-home?sf31932627=1






*Members of the 75th Ranger Regiment can now wear their MultiCam in garrison. (Pfc. Sean Carlos/Army)*

Soldiers in the 75th Ranger Regiment can start wearing their MultiCam uniforms while in garrison, the Army announced Friday.

The authorization comes as the storied regiment celebrates its 30th anniversary and as the Army prepares to transition from the unpopular green and gray Universal Camouflage Pattern to a new camo pattern that looks similar to the popular MultiCam, which carries the official Army title of Operation Enduring Freedom Camouflage Pattern.

It’s been worn in Afghanistan since 2010.

“This uniform is indicative of the operational success overseas of one of the most deployed units in the U.S. Army, and authorizing its wear in garrison by the Rangers symbolizes the first step in the Army’s phased transition from the Universal Camouflage Pattern to a more operationally relevant uniform,” Army spokeswoman Lt. Col. Alayne Conway said.

The Army announced in August it had selected a new camo pattern, called the Operational Camouflage Pattern, to replace the version of the Army Combat Uniform made of UCP.

The new camo, which has been referred to in previous tests as Scorpion W2, is similar in appearance to Crye Precision’s MultiCam.

The OCP was developed by Army Natick Labs in Massachusetts and uses a color palette of muted greens, light beige and dark brown.

While only Rangers are eligible to wear the MultiCam uniform in garrison, the Army is on track to field uniforms and equipment bearing the new OCP camo in summer 2015, Conway said.

The Army has not released additional information about how the new camo will be rolled out.

“We’re still working our way through it,” Odierno said during an interview Sept. 25 with Army Times. “We’re still working the logistics of it.”

The Army conducted “extensive studies” before selecting the OCP, Odierno said.

“For us, camouflage uniforms are incredibly important,” he said. “It’s part of our protection system for our soldiers. The current one we have, frankly, was not doing very well in multiple environments, so we felt it made us more vulnerable.”

The OCP, on the other hand, tested “very well,” Odierno said.

“That’s why I think it’s important we change, because it does make a difference in protecting our soldiers as we deploy to multiple environments,” he said.

Sergeant Major of the Army Raymond Chandler has said the new camo pattern was selected scientifically, over hours of testing and pattern analysis.

The results will give soldiers a quality uniform, he said at the time.

Army uniform experts also have said there are plans for a family of camo patterns, with a dark jungle-woodland variant and a lighter pattern for desert environments.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 3, 2014)

Ravage said:


> ...Sergeant Major of the Army Raymond Chandler has said the new camo pattern was selected scientifically, over hours of testing and pattern analysis...



So how the hell was the first pattern selected? Cow BINGO?


----------



## Grunt (Oct 3, 2014)

_"Army uniform experts...." _

The branches are downsizing and facing other major issues, but here we go again finding ourselves focusing on the serious priorities.


----------



## Brill (Oct 3, 2014)

Jesus, they already wear Ranger panties out in town...now MC too?

PS...I've never seen a Ranger sit like that...until now.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 3, 2014)

lindy said:


> Jesus, they already wear Ranger panties out in town...



A service to women everywhere.



lindy said:


> PS...I've never seen a Ranger sit like that...until now.



I have, lots of time and not just the one I live with.  If the guys were sitting on the floor of our house they were crossed legged like that 90% of the time.


----------



## pardus (Oct 4, 2014)

Umm, Ive seen Rangers wearing multicam in the USA for years now. I guess maybe now it's "authorized"?


----------



## Centermass (Oct 4, 2014)

pardus said:


> Umm, Ive seen Rangers wearing multicam in the USA for years now. I guess maybe now it's "authorized"?



You're correct. 

On Friday T, The 75th Ranger Regiment *officially authorized* the OCP for wear.


----------



## pardus (Oct 4, 2014)

Centermass said:


> You're correct.
> 
> On Friday T, The 75th Ranger Regiment *officially authorized* the OCP for wear.



 About bloody time.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 4, 2014)

has to be a stock Multi-Cam foto, can't be Rangers, way TOO MUCH hair!!  Agree with @Agoge


----------



## Lefty375 (Oct 4, 2014)

RB said:


> has to be a stock Multi-Cam foto, can't be Rangers, way TOO MUCH hair!!  Agree with @Agoge



We are starting to give group guys a run for their money in the hair department. We just got authorized to have our sideburns longer too.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 4, 2014)

RB said:


> has to be a stock Multi-Cam foto, *can't be Rangers,* way TOO MUCH hair!!



Con trair Mon Frair re: da Hooah hair. 

Some of the Regiments finest:


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 4, 2014)

RB said:


> has to be a stock Multi-Cam foto, can't be Rangers, way TOO MUCH hair!!  Agree with @Agoge


Looks like the rest of the Regiment is starting to take after these guys-


----------



## goon175 (Oct 14, 2014)

I've seen some pretty manly beards in Regiment in my day, Regiment just doesn't like pics of that getting out, you know, because of the image they are trying to maintain with the public. So the result is everyone thinks Rangers aren't up to par in the SOF hair/facial hair department. Au contraire!


----------



## Lefty375 (Oct 14, 2014)

goon175 said:


> I've seen some pretty manly beards in Regiment in my day, Regiment just doesn't like pics of that getting out, you know, because of the image they are trying to maintain with the public. So the result is everyone thinks Rangers aren't up to par in the SOF hair/facial hair department. Au contraire!



Whenever I am walking around and I see some guys with beards I just remind myself it's not THAT cool, and I'm totally not jealous.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 14, 2014)

What's the big deal with wearing multicam at home?
I could wear multicam around my house all day and no one would care.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 14, 2014)

SOWT said:


> What's the big deal with wearing multicam at home?
> I could wear multicam around my house all day and no one would care.



A reason to start a new thread, maybe?


----------



## CDG (Oct 14, 2014)

SOWT said:


> What's the big deal with wearing multicam at home?
> I could wear multicam around my house all day and no one would care.



It's a big deal to a lot of the Army.  When I was at P275, we got harassed on a ruck by some Army NCOs for being in MultiCam.  And it seems like damn near every time we're doing training at home station someone will call and complain about us wearing them.  I think it's yet another symptom of some people not being able to handle anyone wearing/doing anything different.


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2014)

CDG said:


> It's a big deal to a lot of the Army.  When I was at P275, we got harassed on a ruck by some Army NCOs for being in MultiCam.  And it seems like damn near every time we're doing training at home station someone will call and complain about us wearing them.  I think it's yet another symptom of some people not being able to handle anyone wearing/doing anything different.



Fucking loosers who can't shake garrison mentality.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 14, 2014)

CSM's ?  :-"


----------



## policemedic (Oct 15, 2014)

CDG said:


> It's a big deal to a lot of the Army.  When I was at P275, we got harassed on a ruck by some Army NCOs for being in MultiCam.  And it seems like damn near every time we're doing training at home station someone will call and complain about us wearing them.  I think it's yet another symptom of some people not being able to handle anyone wearing/doing anything different.



What part of, "Read my branch tape; I'm in the Air Force," confused them?

Hell, at your home station you'd look different from everyone else even if you wore ABUs.  

People need to get over themselves.


----------



## Kheenbish (Oct 15, 2014)

I thought the whole Army was switching to OCPs?


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2014)

Kheenbish said:


> I thought the whole Army was switching to OCPs?



Yes (Army said so). Maybe (Politicians said no as to individual branches with individual camo patterns). I'll believe it when I see it, and I really hope I do see it. 
The new pattern is not Multicam, it's a slightly different OCP.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> Yes (Army said so). Maybe (Politicians said no as to individual branches with individual camo patterns). I'll believe it when I see it, and I really hope I do see it.
> The new pattern is not Multicam, it's a slightly different OCP.


... But ALSO called OCP.  Brilliant!


----------

